# Chrystal (Nirvana)



## johnnybgoode (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone grown Nirvana's Chrystal before?  FYI: Chrystal is WW x NL.  I have heard it's relatively easy to grow, produced good yields, is not overwhelming in smell, and is a more Sativa high?  Background info: I'm just finishing Grapefruit now, and I'm looking for another (somewhat) low odor option.  Any info about its stature, smell, potency, you know, the workds... would be much appreciated.  Thanks in advance!!
:bong1:   :bong1:   :bong1:   :bong1:   :bong1:    
(...Medeski Scofield Martin and Wood plays in the background...)


----------



## 4dennis (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, johnnybgoode.  I just checked the website about Chrystal after reading ur post.  Oh, I think that is the one and would like to order it 2 grow b/c my 2nd baby seeds, white widows from drchronic, were almost dead.  But I have bagseed flowering kids and they are the only hopes so far.  If I start growing Christal, I would post all about it here to share info.  Good luck, johny.


----------



## fragglemills (Jul 21, 2008)

any pics guys i'm in the middle of growing some even links to other sites please!!


----------

